# Off Lead Walks



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor Monty. He is nearly 5 months and we live in a rural area with loads of footpaths and open fields. He is walked everyday but I can't quite bring myself to let him off the lead.  His recall seems to be pretty iffy to say the least and I'm so scared I'll let him off and something will happen to him and I'll lose him forever! He is microchipped with a tag. Do I just pluck up courage and do it or are there signs that I should see so I will know he won't disappear into the sunset?


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm really surprised that his recall is iffy, Lottie's recall is excellent and I assumed they would all be the same ? We have let her off the lead from quite a young age on our local fields and take a whistle, she always comes back when we blow it (which we hardly ever need to). In fact she is constantly looking behind her to make sure I am still behind.
You could try doing it when you have somebody with you and there are no other dogs around to distract him ?
Good luck I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Be brave Sally! The sooner you do it the better. There's nothing better than watching your 'poo romp in the fields. Make sure Monty is hungry when you go out and take his favourite treats (sausages, small bits of cheese etc), wait until you are somewhere really safe, then try a few commands on lead (like sit etc) so that Monty knows you have tasty treats. Then let him off. Keep recalling him and rewarding and praising when he comes back. Another tip is to put the lead back on every now and again and then taking it off again, treating every time you do, so that Monty doesn't learn that coming back to you means the lead goes on and the end of the walk/fun.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

It is a very scary thing! I competely understand.
The first time we took Vincent off lead was at a cockapoo meet up in a big field  So we could keep an eye on him (plus he was 13 weeks old so could run that far anyway!).
If you're worried about recall practise and practise it! Do it in the garden, on walks using a long lead, or even in the house. Always reward with a yummy treat (hotdogs, cheese, chicken, something tasty). 

Don't feel bad about it though, not all dogs have great recall. In the same way people arn't all the same cockapoos are too! Just have patience and a little bit of confidence, I gaurantee that there is nothing better than watching your dog skip ahead of you free to have fun!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We were in the same boat and were VERY nervous, Ruby didn't go off lead until she was 6-7 months!

With Pepper, we let her off day one!

It was easier with 2 as they will tend to stick together.

Are there other dogs you can walk with as it will be much easier then? - get some nice, tasty smelly treats and if you're really nervous, leave the lead on when you let him go - much easier to catch if you have problems (unlikely you will).

Keep calling him back (stand still) and treat and praise when he comes back, keep doing it 

Ian


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My old girl steffi who sadly passed away early in the summer was terrible at recall, I tried everything! when she got old though she played up less, she was bloodhound x German shepherd though. Very stubborn old lady, lol! I always put her on a very long lead rope when she was younger, the sort you get from climbing shops. I did get tangled in this often and dragged across the field...hahahaha! I'm determined to make sure our new pup jasper has great recall and I intend to practice on the garden first and put him on a long lead when I first let him off so if he plays up I can stand on it before he legs it! Hahaha. I would recommend this as he can have his freedom but you know he's easy to get hold of. I've seen the long training leads on the Internet as well.
Hope that helps
Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with what all of the others have said - lots of high value treats and a long line/lead. It is hard to let them off as you love them so much and don't want anything to go wrong but the sheer joy of watching them enjoying themselves gives great pleasure.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar is now 15 weeks old and has been off lead from his very first walk. I think you should take your dog to a large park where dogs are welcome. Most parks are fully fenced except for the exit and entrance places. Let your dog off lead, he most likely won't run but if he does I suspect it will be straight to other dogs. Just keep up, let him socialise and all will be fine. Suggest you get a whistle and practice recalls in the garden with a treat awarded when he recalls.
A couple of park runs and he will be ready for the woods and other rural adventures, but do please get him off lead as soon as possible. In my experience dogs who are kept on lead are aggressive, snappy and generally anti social. Good Luck.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I totally understand, we went off lead for the first time today, I was a nervous wreck! but happy to say it turned out GREAT! Go for it, monty will love it and so will you! Make sure it is somewhere you feel comfortable first though.

I am a bit neurotic, we practise recall about 30 times a dayat least in the house, it paid off. As soon as Coco is away from me in the house I use the opportunity to practise recall. She gets a treat every time she comes, sometimes I miss the treat out and have a few minutes playing ball instead, the message she has is when I'm called something good happens!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Make sure you take some really special yummy treats that he can smell like fried liver or salami or something. Reward him when he comes when called then he will associate recall as a pleasant experience.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I agree with all the above advice... I'm sure he'll
Be fine and you'll breathe a deep sigh of relief when you do it. I mostly use "this way" and "wait"' when Molly's off lead and it seems to work well. 
Good luck xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just a thought - have you done a puppy training class? It might give you some confidence in Monty's recall.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Thank you so much for your helpful comments. I suppose my lack of confidence comes from living in an area with a few big dogs who are very aggressive (not walked on a lead either but that's a different story!) and I'm worried Monty (who is very cheeky) would take on more than he could handle and be affected for life! he is very sociable and thinks everyone is a friend and wants to play. One of the dogs I had when I was growing up was a lab who was beautifully socialised and was attacked when he was six months old and off lead and it turned him into a very aggressive dog for the rest of his life. I think primarily this is where my insecurities lie and coupled with the fact that Monty seems to pick up a scent and become totally preoccupied is making me nervous! What a nut case I am! 

We do attend puppy training weekly and he is very quick to catch on and I might ask for a 1:1 for my confidence in him! I have just been told about a very large cricket training net nearby which is a good place to start (not cricket obviously although he is a demon fielder) so I'm taking him tomorrow so he can be let off and I can get used to him being a free spirit! I've also bought a whistle and will start training him tonight with some sausage.

I will become more chilled out ...! Poor Monty.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

bertie has been off lead since about 14weeks old, they love it off. He is really good never goes out of sight of me. Bertie loves running around with other dogs and play flighting.

Just make sure you have some nice tasty treats with you, he will soon come back.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

are you a member of cockapoo club gb as they do some meet up that would be nice if you could let him meet some other cockapoos to play with.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would walk with a friend who has a dog with great recall,they really learn from others plus you will feel more comfatable with that extra support.

Lots of treats and lots of recalls on the walk ,he'll soon pick it up my top tip run in the different direction while saying in a high voice "bye bye" this works for me everytime


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Lucy. I was wondering about becoming a member of the Cockapoo club but my husband thinks I'm becoming a bit poo obsessed!!  I might just do it anyway, hes only jealous! Luckily we have two cockapoos in the village so I will ask if I can walk with them and let him off that way.

I've just taken him out with my son and one of us ran ahead quite away and the other one let him off and he ran in between us off lead. How brave am I?!  He thought it was Christmas. 

Thanks for putting up with me and for your helpful advice. THink I should be 'very bonkers' not 'very muddy'! X


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Just to let you know, I came to my senses and overcame my fears and Monty is now walking through the fields free from his lead and paranoid owner! He absolutely loves it and, as you said he would, comes back everytime and waits for me if I'm not keeping up! It was a gradual process but the main thing is he is a happy and tired out pupster! Thanks. X


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I totally understand your fears!! Scarlett is the first dog that I've ever owned, so I am not great with the training and I'm so afraid that she won't come back! We don't really have many options for off-lead walks where we live, so I don't really need to worry about it. We have a lot of dogs in our neighbourhood, so I keep her on a lead when we walk at home. She goes to the dog park regularly and gets a good run around off lead there. Good luck!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

YES YOU CAN!!! Get some very high value treats i.e Duck strips or venison liver, practice at home calling him and giving him his favourite treat. Take him somnwhere where it is quiet slip the lead and walk off, after about 100yds call him and give him a treat then walk off he will want to run around but he will come back to you. Keep a good supply of high value treats and always get hold of his collar before you give the treat! He will soon learn you are the best bet and will come willingly. You have to go for it what is the worst that can happen? In the VERY unlikely event he runs off he is microchipped so you will get him back. RELAX AND ENJOY!


----------

